# Women, what $$ can you earn working from home?



## Arch2k (Aug 14, 2006)

My wife and I have been investigating ways that she can work from home, most likely utilizing the computer to make us some money, but transition her more into the home as well. Does anyone know of any RELIABLE jobs out there that are NOT scams? Any experience? Comments?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeff -- Ebay home businesses can be profitable. My wife can give you and Erin more info on that.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Jeff -- Ebay home businesses can be profitable. My wife can give you and Erin more info on that.



We have thought about that and I have dabbled in it myself (almost 100 *'s). Thanks Andrew!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 14, 2006)

My mum used to do a typing business. Just put up signs at schools in your area and you'll be surprised how many students don't know how to type.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> My mum used to do a typing business. Just put up signs at schools in your area and you'll be surprised how many students don't know how to type.



Would she type papers for students?


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

I have sold alot on ebay. It's not enough to pay the bills but it's enough (at times) to buy the kids new clothes or get some groceries.

I did this more last summer than this summer, but this is how it worked for me.

I go to yard sales every Sat. and buy up all the children's clothes. Alot of yard sales will sell baby and children's clothing for 25 cents per piece. I then wash and dry the clothing, iron it and take nice looking pictures and put them on ebay. I try to buy the name brands that people are looking at for their kids (and I keep the off brands for my own kids because I don't care about brands that much). Brands that have the best resale value are Gymboree, Baby Gap, The Children's Place, Ralph Lauren,and Old Navy. Disney, Carters and Osh Kosh are also good sellers.

I also look for things at yardsales like homeschooling books & videos (this is a big homeschooling area). Those sell well on ebay too.

Also things like maternity clothes, breast pumps (sorry if TMI, but they really do have a great resell value!), some older dolls (like the Holly Hobbie dolls from the 70s), old cabbage patch kids could yield a profit.

The things that don't sell well on ebay are books (use half.com instead), videos (everyone buys dvds now), and anything that isn't in the best shape. People aren't going to pay for something that is overly used or stained. People love to buy used in general but only if it is in good condition. So, if I'm looking at a really adorable Gymboree dress (retails $45), but it has a hole in it or a big stain that I know I can't get out then I skip it, even if it only a buck. No one will bid on something if they know that there is a hole in it, or if you don't mention the hole in the listing, they will be really upset when they get the item and see the hole.

I also shop at my local Salvation Army (there stuff is 50 cents per piece) and my local thrift store when they have their bag sale. You can fill up a brown paper bag of clothes for $6 plus tax. I can sometimes make $100 on ebay from my $6 investment.

I do sell some adult clothing too, but only when it's a name brand and in really good condition. Like men's Dockers pants or Levi jeans do really well.

Also, it seems strange, but try to find the "odd" sizes. Like pants for shorter men or jeans for kids in "slim" or "husky". These sizes are hard to find and people will pay much more for them. But, they're not any more expensive to buy at the thrift store/yard sale, you'll just make more profit.

My good friend did medical transcribing for years. She seemed to enjoy it and she learned alot. You do have to be trained (not sure how long that takes or how much money). But it was great that she could work from home. She just went to pick up her tapes in the morning and then delivered her transcripts the next morning and got more tapes to transcribe. I believe this field is becoming more and more difficult to find work in as doctors are switching to electronic voice recognition software for their transcripts.

I'll let you know if I can think of anything else.

Oh, I just thought of something else I did when I was first married. I had some friends from my old church who were busy with kids sports, school and the like. So, I made meals for them. I know not many families could probably afford this luxury, but it worked out well for them. They would suggest recipes, I would do their grocery shopping, make up some meals and they would freeze it. They then suggested me to a relative and a neighbor and another friend and toward the end of my little "business" I was delivering several meals a day. It was fun (although I got tired of all the dishes and clean up). But, I do enjoy cooking, I got to try alot of new recipes (some of them I still use 10 years later), and make a little extra money too! And my services were really appreciated. I think they actually could have saved money by getting take out or pizza delivery, but it was worth the extra money to them to have a home made meal.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 14, 2006)

My brother sells motorcycle rimstripes on ebay.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 14, 2006)

I am currently considering selling some things on ebay. I may be u2u'ing you Jessica.  I am a big thrift store shopper myself. I find some great stuff that I know I could sell on ebay and make a great profit.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeff,

Are you just asking women?

Here are some tips if she wants to start an Internet business:
http://www.websitemaven.com/makeyoursitesell.html
http://www.websitemaven.com/affiliateprograms.html


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 14, 2006)

Ditto ebay (okay, Jessica, I'm on your list  ) and medical transcribing.

Also might want to look into manuscript transcribing...this is where an author needs someone to type the final copy for the publishers. I don't know much about it as an industry, but I did it once for a published author.

Wedding planning

If she can sew well, she could do alterations at home for a dress shop (such as David's Bridal) or make diapers (seriously...go to hyenacart.com...it's a booming business and the stuff there is CUTE!!! A cloth diaper can sell between $15-$45 or be auctioned starting at $23 and sell for nearly $100).

[Edited on 8-15-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone! My wife is working as a church secretary, but we hope to transition her to working at home in the near future!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Would she type papers for students?



They write it, she types it up.

Could she tutor kids, maybe?


----------



## Gregg (Aug 15, 2006)

I still remember the days when just being the keeper of the home was enough.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> I still remember the days when just being the keeper of the home was enough.



There is alot involved in being a keeper of the home, isn't there? 



> Prov. 31
> 
> [10] Who can find a virtuous woman? for her price is far above rubies.
> [11] The heart of her husband doth safely trust in her, so that he shall have no need of spoil.
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Jessica!

Jeff do you all have a farmers market in your area? A real one with individual vendors that is only open a few hours a week (usually sat morn)?

If you do that can be a great opportunity to retail "homemade" products.

I have been involved with our local co-op for several years both as a vendor & board member. I know of several home based market business oportunities that make very decent $$.

I know of several that make more from sat morning marketing then they do 9-5 all week. And no you don't need a farm!


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HuguenotHelpMeet_
> There is alot involved in being a keeper of the home, isn't there?





You gals have quite a responsibility!


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kevin_
> Thanks for the reminder Jessica!
> 
> Jeff do you all have a farmers market in your area? A real one with individual vendors that is only open a few hours a week (usually sat morn)?
> ...



Thanks Kevin. We do have a farmer's market. We keep meaning to go (it's on sat. mornings) but usually get caught up in weekend cleaning and forget to go. We'll have to check it out!


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what kinds of schooling she has had, but I am studying to be a teacher right now. I plan to teach from home via a virtual school. There are some Christian homeschool organizations that have virtual teachers as well and some that work with students on writing. 

Doing alterations for dresses from home can also be a profitable business, but it does require talent with the sewing machine! The woman who is altering my wedding dress has a whole room in her home devoted to her business, with mirrors, a platform, a dress storage area, and a sewing work center. She does quite well!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 27, 2006)

I've done weddings...unless she is really willing to deal with the stress, I would only recommend it for BEFORE children. I have done 3 weddings...a catastrophe hit each time...hubby has commanded, "No more weddings!" (Murphy always sent my family the flu).


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 28, 2006)

Breed Puppies!! Certain breeds fetch several hundred dollars per pup!

If you have patience with dealing with children, then surely you can raise a few liters of puppies.

[Edited on 8-28-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Gregg (Aug 28, 2006)

Teach a musical instrument in the home.


----------

